# What to buy?? Personal Inflatable Kayak -/$700



## DavyCrocket (Mar 13, 2009)

Gentleman...

The wife and I are taking a trip up WV to see her brother and in the meanwhile I'll have the opportunity to ride the Gauley River. I've done a few group rides on the Kennebec and Dead Rivers up in Maine as well as some solo time in a small raft so I want something sturdy enough for me to be comfortable in, but I dont want to feel limited.

Ive done some research and Im considering this badboy 

Saturn OK420

It doesn't say that it is rated for whitewater, but the ocean can be pretty rough at times. Any thoughts or suggestions on this? If not - any suggestions in general for a better option? Im open to any recommendations, I just really liked the value of this and was familar with the Saturn brand of inflatable kayaks.

Anyhoo. Happy Rafting Brothers!


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Davy, that really doesn't look like it will be a good whitewater IK. Fabric is a little wimpy, it's kinda long, and it has two skegs. Looks like a purpose built lake or ocean IK.
I would look into an IK from one of the whitewater manufacturers.

I own an Aire IK that I bought used here on the Buzz, it's holding up like a champ and handles well on the river.

Rocky Mountain Rafts has the best prices on new IK's, I demo-ed their prototypes last fall and they look real good. They have dealers in CO and WVA.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

What is your budget range and proposed uses? Do you want to take your wife or a buddy on occasion (solo or tandem)? 

Saturns have mixed reviews and a relatively bad history amongst western boaters. 

Phillip


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Been contemplating my next IK purchase. Rocky Mountain Raft's seems awesome. Priced at $799. Here's the link. I'm inclined to consider this over the Trib to be honest.
Rocky Mountain Rafts Animas IK


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Well here is my input after 6 years of padlling numerous rivers, logging over 1000 river miles, doing mostly class III, some class IV. You simply cannot beat a Tributary Tomcat for price ( $700 ) , reliability, versatility, and stability. This is just one great inflatable boat. You can easily fit 2 adults in a single which is 10'6" or go on anice long river trip in a tandem which is 13'6" in length. You can adjust the seats anywhere in the boat, and get footpegs and thighstraps installed and your ready for class IV stuff. Excellent boat, period!





4


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Inflatable Kayaks
1. Just place an order with Attila at Custom Inflatables. 
2. Pick it up just outside of Morgantown, WV at their factory. 
3. Have a safe and well built ride that will last years...and not look like a Texan in Colorado, if you get my drift.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Know how you can tell boating season is starting? This didn't run the usual course of any thread mentioning Saturn products. At least not yet.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

"Just place an order with Attila at Custom Inflatables. 
2. Pick it up just outside of Morgantown, WV at their factory."

Had Attila make me a ThrillSeeker last year. 

Had great results last season loaded on class 2 over nights and good results unloaded on easy class 3.

Not had it out yet on hard class 3 or real class 4, maybe this year tho.

Coming from many years in a hard shell kayak, was amazed at the performance.

Interested in hearing your feedback at end of the season.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

one more thing to think about, if you are a beginner the Gauley... upper or lower, will kick your butt. The New river will probably kick your but too, but less severly.


----------

